# ifconfig shows no IP address



## flamingsteam (Sep 24, 2010)

can someone help me with this problem... I've done ifconfig in FreeBSD yet there's no IP address is showing... why is it? I'm using FreeBSD 8.1 images and VMWare. I can't do "portsnap fetch update" because it says "no mirrors, giving up", ca't do also make install clean. please help me... thank you


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 24, 2010)

You're writing the post with actual information at the moment, I presume? Like log files, commands used, contents of relevant configuration files? The small stuff? Things others can actually respond to?


----------



## adamk (Sep 24, 2010)

Did you setup networking in the vmware guest configuration?  Did you setup networking using the FreeBSD sysinstall?

Adam


----------



## PseudoCylon (Sep 24, 2010)

try
`# dhclient [i]your_nic[/i]`after you've done ifconfig


----------



## skido (Sep 28, 2010)

Did you setup your wifi correctly? You have to creat a wpa_supplicant.conf to do so. Than you will have to modify it. And also the /etc/rc.conf. You have to write your driver into it.


greets


----------

